
How law enforcement can use Google timeline to track your every move - justin_d
https://theintercept.com/2015/11/06/how-law-enforcement-can-use-google-timeline-to-track-your-every-move/
======
marssaxman
And that's why I leave location services disabled by default and never sign
into any Google account from my phone: it has been obvious from day one that
this sort of abuse would become commonplace.

